# Medway, MA - Fisher HS/Homesteader mount off 06 Toyota Tundra



## Pete Warfield (Jul 9, 2018)

I purchased a complete Fisher HS plow for 06 Tundra, I have a Tacoma and needed a different mount, anyone interested? will let go cheap but you need to pay for UPS shipping from area code 02053
Thanks Pete


----------

